# Lostmen



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

SICK SKIFF!!!!! I love side console lostmens. What all are you getting done at ECC? Where are you located, looks like marsh back there.


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Nice skiff. I love mine. My platform is in front of the hatch. How do you like the power pole ?


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Getting the cap edge trimmed back and a new rub rail that sits flush like the new ones, new gaskets on the hatch lids,a full compound, buff, Polish. I'm really debating changing the nonskid to a whisper grey or something subtle and contemplating ditching the spray rails.
I already removed the fly line toe rails and had the holes from old seat snaps, toe rails, and console accessories fixed,
Also a new sea deck floor from chase HCFT


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Power pole is ok I'd never buy one if it hadn't come with it, Ive run an egret for the last year and never use the power pole on it,


Indy said:


> Nice skiff. I love mine. My platform is in front of the hatch. How do you like the power pole ?


I honestly forget that its there


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

That's a clean look with the fly line toe rails gone. You might need the spray rails. Nice. Good luck


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks man.. I hear they ride pretty wet but there is a guy local that doesn't run the spray rails and the look sure is a lot cleaner.


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Lol. May be I should try removing mine. It would definitely look a lot cleaner. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. I have been out in some choppy water and didn't get to much spray. I like to see some pictures when you are finished.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yeah I'll try to do some progress pictures


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Love those Lostmen hulls. I still want to get one built someday.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

I think the spray rails are needed! I wouldn't take mine off.
But still in a crossing wind wet gear is needed


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Very nice. My buddy has a Lostman that I have fished out of a lot. Very skinny but bring a rain coat


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

I've yet to get wet in mine in various conditions but I know how to trim/ run tabs...


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Awesome skiff. I love the Lostmen. The two times that I've been in one I loved it. They get SO skinny. Only time we got sprayed was crossing the wakes of some shrimpers.


----------



## Redfish203 (Jul 9, 2016)

My mini tower usually keeps me above the spray.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

View attachment 5079

Pulled the spray rails much better looking IMO can't wait for the new rub rail next weekend, also picked up a simrad go7 to flush mount into the console


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks awesome! Keep in mind the flush mount kit makes the area needed for the flush mount bigger. Mine is roughly 9 1/4 x 7


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yeah I've got the kit.. it is big, I believe the gauges will hook up to the Honda so I'm getting rid of the broken tach and going digital


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

View attachment 5987
Is that Brian Palmiers old Lostmen?
If so that's the reason I got one. I had a 07 Lostmen SC with a Honda 50 for a few years. They can definitely be wet that's why ECC put the spray rails on em. Got nothing to do with not knowing how to drive. You can't always tack your way to your spot. Like when running a river or the ICW. Being a SC always add to the spray problem on any low freeboard boat. I agree it looks better without them. And I have seen a few without them over the years. That boat has a lot of displacement up front. Part of the reason it floats so skinny. It kicks the water off early. And gets around that tiny spray rail. Just like my Guide does. Hence the reason you never see a Guide without spray rails. If the looks bother so much. I bet Kevin and them could do a set in glass. And color match it to the hull. Where there wouldn't be such a eye grabbing contrast. You could even change up the design a bit. To make it even cleaner looking. That's a super skinny boat. I had some good times in mine. Fished it from the flood tides of Carolinas. To the lower Keys/backcountry. And excursions way back into the Glades


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Sometimes I wish I had got a Lostmen instead of a Professional. For the draft and the shallow running capability.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

View attachment 5989
No it was Jon Olch's skiff originally hull #8 it spent most of its life in Belize catching permit and bonefish.
I got a bit wet with the spray rails and still get a bit wet w out them.. The skiff is at the factory now getting some upgrades, trimmed up rub rail new decals etc..
I love running this boat it is super light Kevlar hull and floats in nothing.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Yeah man I'm liking your choice of upgrades. It will look a lot tighter with edges trimmed a half inch or so. Removing the toe rails is clean as well. That deck is so big its hard to strip into the cockpit. You could just used a basket/tamer if it's breezy. Mine was full Kevlar also.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

How did yours run with the Honda? I hit 30mph but struggle to run much faster w my current prop 
I've been looking hard at a zuke 60 4stroke


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

That's probably all you are gonna get. Low 30s like 32 was all I ever got. It seemed to really like the 27mph range. The motor was laboring to get to 32. I would only get into the low 30s with a light chop. That reduced the wetted area. That hull is not a speed demon. But that's not what it was made for. I had a 3 blade poweretec prop. I think the silver Hondas looks great with the aluminium. I also really like the clean look without that massive decal. The Zuk60 is gonna be my next motor. In the 30-60hp range they are hard to beat. If you could find one in that retro white/cream color it would look sic with that blue. Of course black would also pop with the trim. The only thing I don't like about the Zuk. Is that they are long legged looking. I believe because the head is so small. I think I read that the shaft length is 21.5". I believe I read that on a Ankona page not positive on that. I don't understand why Suzuki would do that. But I swear I think they said they lengthened the transom to 22".


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Check those lower unit bolts under the cowl. Those things will rust into nothing. Luckily I had enough meat left on mine. That I was able to get a vice grip on it. And replaced them with SS and lots of anti seize.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm having it checked out by my outboard guy when the boat comes back from ECS
It seems pretty labored to run 30 and really likes 25-27 range 

I'd love it to cruise mid 30s and run arround 38-40 if I wanted 
I might have to ask Kevin about the new ones w the zuke 60s or maybe even a tohatsu 50 I've heard they are great as well w a lot of torque


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Mine will run right at 29.8 that's it. That's around 5400rpm's. I cruise around 4500 rpm'. I love the boat. It will get skinny. You can and will get some spray. Have fun. Go fishing


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Indy, what motor are you running?


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Honda four stroke 50 horse. I have a 2007 Lostmen


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

sweet boat , I regret selling mine!


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

By the way, Jon Olch's new book on permit is insanely awesome. Feels like I am in school for the third time and really studying something I love. Hope to meet him and buy him a beer at some point.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

View attachment 7229
View attachment 7230
View attachment 7228


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Picked the boat up this week and got it on a new trailer. Very happy with the work from eastcape.
I wanna read Jon's book! this boat has caught a lot of permit and bones with him. The name PALOMETA is fitting, I'm sure I'd be cursed to change it.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

I like it with the rub rails like that! 
I have a 60 Yamaha four stroke on mine. With a SCB 14p3b I saw 39 mph but had bad porpoising and only saw like 5300 rpms. I run a SCB 13p3b now and run 35-36 no proposing.




  








IMG_0223




__
Austin Bustamante


__
Dec 4, 2016


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

thanks, the rub rail and decals really helped to update it. The guys at east cape put a hell of a shine on it I'm very pleased with the result


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Has anyone seen a stick it type anchor that has the same size base as powerpole I'm still wanting to remove my 6' that came on the skiff but don't want to get into gel coat work


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Rick88 said:


> Has anyone seen a stick it type anchor that has the same size base as powerpole I'm still wanting to remove my 6' that came on the skiff but don't want to get into gel coat work


I've always wondered if there was a push pole with a stick it pin on the end of it. I wanted to eliminate my stick it pin because it gets in the way and a pain to put in and pull out of my gunnel rod holders.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Rick88 said:


> Has anyone seen a stick it type anchor that has the same size base as powerpole I'm still wanting to remove my 6' that came on the skiff but don't want to get into gel coat work


I think the Wang Anchor has a pretty large base. 
http://wanganchor.com/


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yeah I think it still smaller I may have to have something made


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Rick88 said:


> Yeah I think it still smaller I may have to have something made


I believe that @anytide can make you a custom one. http://shallowwatersolutions.com/


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

send me the footprint/ bolt pattern and transom angle... done.
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

T4 will do
Can you Fab a polling platform as well I just picked up a Gladesman hull that needs one and I'm pricing em out


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

View attachment 7618
just gotta pick her up this should be fun!


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Welp... need opinions on outboards lookin at a Yamaha f60 zuke 60 and tohatsu50


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

I have a yamaha f60, but I would go with the lightest motor out of the group.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Does yours have drain plugs on the sponsons? And the little splash guards in the back?


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Nope to both, what do you get out of the Yamaha speed wise?i talked to Hal chittum the other day and he was raving about the 209# tohatsu 50
I hated the 29-31 outta the Honda 50 sluggish and slow


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Rick88 said:


> Nope to both, what do you get out of the Yamaha speed wise?i talked to Hal chittum the other day and he was raving about the 209# tohatsu 50
> I hated the 29-31 outta the Honda 50 sluggish and slow


 4500 rpms right at 30mph 5500-5700 35-37. scb 3blade 13pitch the 14pitch was close to 40mph but porpoises bad.
If you can get the front of the boat out of the water it will go a good bit faster, but in turn it will porpoise. Found that the scb series worked well and didn't blow out when trimmed up.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd get the zuke. I was always a Yamaha guy before and I don't know that I'll ever own anything other than a zuke now.


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

Mercury 60


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Power tech was saying 33-37 out of the tohatsu (I've got a dealer in Jacksonville)

Kev and Adam like the 60 Zuke but it's more money 

The Yamaha is a 14' I think and 5k


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd go ahead and assume on the lower end of that speed. Honestly with a Suzuki 60 with the 11.75 x 15p Suzuki prop I'm getting 36 with two guys and gear on my EVOx. I'd assume with your lostmen you'll get a couple mph more than that. It's i bit more money up front but I think you'll be happier with it in the long run.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

oh yea those speeds are solo. add another person and top speed is usually 35mph


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Only thing about the Tohatsu is the damn cowling on the motor is even bigger than the Zuke 60. Pay a little more and go Zuke. They tried to talk me into Tohatsu too and Im glad I went Zuke. Just if you do don't buy the shitty Zuke props and go for the largest diameter with good cup. Those motors are really torquey


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Only thing about the Tohatsu is the damn cowling on the motor is even bigger than the Zuke 60. Pay a little more and go Zuke. They tried to talk me into Tohatsu too and Im glad I went Zuke. Just if you do don't buy the shitty Zuke props and go for the largest diameter with good cup. Those motors are really torquey


I have a caimen with a tohat and when trimmed up for poling the cowling hits the inside of the poling platform legs. I'll have to redo the paint on the cowling in the next few years. I don't think it hurts the motor but it bugs me. Thinking I may have to wrap the legs in paracord to stop it from scuffing the cowling.


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

There must be lots of places to get a Tohatsu serviced in Florida and Texas but in coastal SC there is Zero.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

GullsGoneWild said:


> I have a caimen with a tohat and when trimmed up for poling the cowling hits the inside of the poling platform legs. I'll have to redo the paint on the cowling in the next few years. I don't think it hurts the motor but it bugs me. Thinking I may have to wrap the legs in paracord to stop it from scuffing the cowling.



I would just honestly get a new platform built and sell your old one.... Those 4 stroke cowlings are just a lot bigger than the smaller etecs, etc. You just keep battling it even with the legs wrapped.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

fishn&flyn said:


> There must be lots of places to get a Tohatsu serviced in Florida and Texas but in coastal SC there is Zero.


Im sure service will grow in more and more states. Those two motors are probably some of the best engineered motors out right now. They have them dialed in.


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

I have heard lots of good things about them but if I can't get it serviced in a 100 mile radius it's no use to me. This is why I go with Mercury


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I live in Charleston, seems like a lot more Yamaha and Suzuki than Mercury dealers in the area too.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

FSUDrew99 said:


> I would just honestly get a new platform built and sell your old one.... Those 4 stroke cowlings are just a lot bigger than the smaller etecs, etc. You just keep battling it even with the legs wrapped.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

fishn&flyn said:


> There must be lots of places to get a Tohatsu serviced in Florida and Texas but in coastal SC there is Zero.


You'd be surprised. It took me 6 months of going to various "Tohatsu service centers" in South Florida, who essentially all had the same mechanic who would drive to each to work on the motors. After six months of the dude not being able to figure out what was wrong with the motor, I had to drive it up north and have another place fix it. I told myself I'd never own another Tohatsu again. I've gone ETEC ever since, I'm on my third ETEC outboard on third different skiff and love them. My local service center is incredible.


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

paint it black said:


> You'd be surprised. It took me 6 months of going to various "Tohatsu service centers" in South Florida, who essentially all had the same mechanic who would drive to each to work on the motors. After six months of the dude not being able to figure out what was wrong with the motor, I had to drive it up north and have another place fix it. I told myself I'd never own another Tohatsu again. I've gone ETEC ever since, I'm on my third ETEC outboard on third different skiff and love them. My local service center is incredible.


The local Tohatsu dealer which is an hour a way said he only sells the motors doesn't work on them? First time I have ever heard that one! There are 5 Mercury dealers within 1/2 hour of the house. All these motors are good now a days but to me a motor is only as good as the guy servicing it.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

You guys are making a Yamaha 2 stroke sound better and better hahaha


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Picked up an etec 60 2013 300hrs
Boat runs much better with out the ole Honda it's day and night, the boat seems to ride higher and be a bit less wet
I need to swap the prop out or raise the motor I put it on the 2nd hole ....struggling to hit 5krpm


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Are you still selling it or trying to keep it now. It's such a sick skiff


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Honestly after riding to St Augustine and back Saturday I'm gonna keep it.
The boat rides a lot better with the etec! It turns heads and gets a lot of complements on the sandbars/ marinas on the weekends but For where I'm located I think a Whipray or Caimen would be a Better riding choice with more V
I also prefer the simplified cap layout on the caimen I'd love one front hatch and one back hatch split w a crab well.
....I know I will regret selling it So I'm gonna fish it for a while


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

This was fun as well


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Raised up motor one more hole...currently running 34mph @5000 rpm and cruises pretty good at 42-4400 27-29mph


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Do you still have the gladesman also


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Haven't picked it up yet works been crazy the last few weeks


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice work with the wiring, pita but worth the piece of mind doing it right


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Rick88 said:


> View attachment 8469
> View attachment 8470
> View attachment 8471
> This was fun as well


Are those hatch seals glued on top the gutters?


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yeah It's adhesive backed trim lock that Eastcape put on


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm super envious of your wiring job. I just bought a used skiff and the wiring is worse than Frankenstein. I'd love to just take a week off and rewire the whole thing. Your Lostmen is turning out to be a gem.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Tight work on the wiring.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

not2shabby said:


> I'm super envious of your wiring job. I just bought a used skiff and the wiring is worse than Frankenstein. I'd love to just take a week off and rewire the whole thing. Your Lostmen is turning out to be a gem.


It wasn't bad took a couple days to wire up after work but I wish I would have rolled ice blue awlgrip in the hatches first 
The only thing left I really wanna do is have the nonskid redone w awlgrip I hate the gel coat nonskid it's super hard to clean even with all the Woody wax in the world it doesn't compare...that and a two tone deck would literally be icing on the cake


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Skinny as she gets


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Good looking skiff. How do you like the etec? I am still running the Honda 50 horse. Slow but gets real skinny.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

The etec runs good Im running 35 wot and cruise 27-29 @4200 (which was my wot with the Honda) I got a really good deal on the etec but if I was to buy new I'd go Suzuki 60


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Salt run with the fam


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Some camping in the lagoon this weekend


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Also if anyone over here in this section didn't know I've got this skiff up for sale. if you know anyone in the market for a great sled send em my way.
I've found another skiff I wanna purchase and need to get this one sold


----------

